# Remote coding companies



## Brandi (May 5, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a reputable company that offers good benefits to remote code/audit for? 
Thanks!


----------



## fjguzman (May 6, 2014)

*Remote coders*

Hi Brandi,

Are you in teh Denver Area?


----------



## mzkandyd (May 7, 2014)

Look into Aviacode and TCN. I work for Aviacode now as an auditor and a coder.


----------



## sejaravikumar (May 7, 2014)

Hi I am Ravi from india,Is their any companies offers remote coding for out side US.

Regard
Ravi kumar CPC


----------

